# Carp Fish-In at Cowan lake (SW Ohio)



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

The Carp Angler's Group will be having a fish-in at Cowan Lake this weekend (July 12-13) and will be hosted by Buckeye Bob Bernowski.

This is a social event for anglers to gather, share tactics, stories, and most importantly, catch carp. If you are interested in carp fishing or just want to see unusual bank fishing gear, please stop by to check it out.

More information can be found on the Carp Angler's Group forum here: http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?/topic/53988-ohio-fish-in-july-12-13-venue-change/
Directions: http://goo.gl/3Ot0It


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Had a great time this weekend...great spending time on the bank with you again Tim.


----------

